# Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника



## Dawa (10 Июн 2007)

Здравствуйте, мне 17 лет, в октябре 2006 года нашли нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника C2-C3, С3-С4, С4-С5, и подвывих по Ковачу С4-С5, беспокоит ВСД, поднимается температура тела до 38 градусов.

Скажите, может ли подниматься температура тела при моем диагнозе? Собираюсь в июле проходить лечение, что лучше всего применять в моем случае?

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Июн 2007)

Dawa написал(а):


> Скажите, может ли подниматься температура тела при моем диагнозе? .




Подъём температуры не связан с нестабильностью.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (12 Июн 2007)

В связи с подъемом температуры обследование и лечение нужно начинать раньше, чем в июле.


----------



## Dawa (12 Июн 2007)

Нет возможности сейчас начать лечение, я студентка, сдаю экзамены, хотя шея в последнее время стала сильно беспокоить, беспокоят частые головные боли. Да и в нашем городе сложно найти хорошего специалиста. Но лечение и обследование я обязательно буду проходить!


----------



## Ell (12 Июн 2007)

Ну сдать анализ крови можно и во время сессии. Ведь надо начинать искать причину повышения температуры.


----------



## Dawa (12 Июн 2007)

Темпиратура повышается иногда, возможно причина в ВСД, у меня бывают скачки давления вот тогда и повышается темпиратура, а анализы крови собираюсь сдавать в пятницу, в том числе хочу сдать анализ на ревмокомплекс


----------



## Ell (12 Июн 2007)

Сомнительно, что причина в ВСД.
У Вас какое рабочее давление? И от чего скачки?


----------



## Dawa (13 Июн 2007)

ну обычно давление 120 на 80, скачки бывают от переутомления, мне поставили диагноз ВСД и врач сказал что температура может подниматься из-за ВСД!темпиратура поднимается редко,, и зачастую именно в тот период когда повышенное давление


----------



## Ell (13 Июн 2007)

Давление космонавта.
А вот причину повышения темп*е*ратуры всё же надо искать.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (13 Июн 2007)

да, действительно, вегетативная нестабильность может проявляться в том чисел и подъемами температуры. но обычно на уровне субфебрильной - 37-37,2. лишь очень выраженная форма ВСД может сопровождаться такими "свечками", это бывает редко  и это требует лечения.
так что обязательно сдайте рекомендованные анализы. сессия сессией, а здоровье дороже.


----------



## Ell (13 Июн 2007)

*Dawa*, а на каком основании Вам поставили ВСД? Можете результаты обследований выложить? Или ответить - по какому типу у Вас ВСД, что с кардиограммой?


----------



## Dawa (14 Июн 2007)

У меня были частые ангины, удалены гланды, кардиограмма не в норме, у меня нашли вторичную кардиопатию, давненько проблемы со спиной, мало того, что нестабильность, еще и остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника.

Диагноз ВСД поставили на основании кардиограммы и энцефолограммы, в последнее время чувствую себя не очень хорошо, учеба добивает здоровье, высидеть по 4 пары очень сложно с больной спиной, температура поднялась, когда очень переутомилась, и вообще думаю, что мне нужно отдохнуть, но отдохнуть удастся только после 6 июля.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2007)

Простите, а что вы делаете для повышения тренированности организма, для того, чтобы он просто не замечал ваших повседневных нагрузок и если и было ему плохо, то только от больших нагрузок.
Ведь получается, что вы сейчас едва способны справляться с повседневными нагрузками.
Представьте себе городскую девушку, которая перехала в деревню. А там надо ходить пешком, дрова носить, воду и колодца доставать, домой воду носиить, сена подкосить, в потом волошить и т. д.
И будет этой девушке плохо, и давление будет прыгать и температура подниматься, и в обморок упадет пару раз. А через год, девка-"кровь с молоком"
Я немного утрирую вопрос, но это наиболее важно. Редкая спортсменка жалуется на ваши проблемы (они у неё другие), но при  разумном подходе именно это и будет решением ваших проблем!


----------



## Dawa (15 Июн 2007)

Спасибо за совет,  но дело в том, что я зашла в тупик не могу понять, что мне делать, для решения своих проблем, какой вид лечения применять в данном случае и какие физические нагрузки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2007)

Начните с того, что один час в день выделите для себя лично.
Понедельник-гимнастика.
Вторник-массаж.
Среда-бассейн.
Четверг-баня.
Пятница-тренажеры.
Суббота-муж и дети.
Воскресенье-церковь.
Обращаю ваше внимание. Всего час, и для себя лично!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (15 Июн 2007)

Каковы результаты ревмопроб?


----------



## Dawa (15 Июн 2007)

Результат в понедельник будет готов, сразу отпишусь как узнаю)


----------

